# campsite Nr portsmouth port



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi All. i'm looking for a camsite near the port of portsmouth just for an overnight stay 

ta Phil & Anne


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Try Southsea Leisure Park

www.southsealeisurepark.com

Tel 02392 735070

Jacquie


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

We use Rookesbury Park which is a Caravan Club site at Wickham about 5 miles north of Fareham.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you're not totally set on a campsite then we were told - by the port authority- that we could stay on the docks overnight at the end of March. We were asked to make sure we did not arrive too early -after 10pm was suggested, but I don't think they were going to be that picky. It should be safe as it is a protected area and the last boats will have come and gone by then so it should not be too noisy.

I am so neurotic about missing ferries that I'd happily camp at the bottom of the loading ramp. 

G


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Try this one. Nr Fareham.
http://www.caravancampingsites.co.uk/hampshire/diblespark.htm


----------



## 110269 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Site nr Portsmouth*

Don't be tempted by Kingfisher Caravan Park in Gosport. There's nothing wrong with the campsite but you would have to get to the motorway - the traffic round that area is a well known problem around here in the mornings. Once again - no reflection on Kingfisher - it looks near but it's not !


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi there, stay at the port we always do with no problems and no messing about in the morning!!! quiet and safe too. all the best seanoo


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Theres some lovely campsites in Chichester, its a bit further a field, but well worth it in the future if you want to stay.

Please see here.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

There is a truck stop near the port, not sure what it is called, but the notes say there are electric connections available for caravans. Someone on here may know it -- anyone?


----------

